# How much Barr GH Booster to use?



## banderbe (Oct 10, 2005)

I have seen a few threads on this subject with none of them having any real answer.

The Barr GH Booster sold by Greg Watson is supposed to be composed of CaSO4, K2SO4, and MgSO4 in a 3:3:1 ratio.

IF that is in fact true, then how can I figure out how much will raise some amount of liters of water by 1 degree? There are also some other things like iron chelate in there so I am not sure how that throws off any measurements. I could probably calculate this if a gram of GH booster was 3:3:1 and nothing else. then it is probably relatively simple to do the math and figure out how much Ca and Mg come out of 1 gram and how much that hardens a given volume of water.

I could just rely on test kits but wouldn't it be better to know based on hard science the effect this will have on water? That way I could even use it to verify my test kits are accurate, instead of just dosing and praying that my test kits are telling the truth.

Frankly I cannot believe that this stuff is being sold and the people selling it have no idea about how to use it.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm using it right now. 1 teaspoon raised my gh from 0, to 3 dgh in 40 gallons of water. So it 1/4 tsp will raise 10 gallons by a little less than 1 dkh.


----------



## banderbe (Oct 10, 2005)

Anthony said:


> I'm using it right now. 1 teaspoon raised my gh from 0, to 3 dgh in 40 gallons of water. So it 1/4 tsp will raise 10 gallons by a little less than 1 dkh.


Thanks Anthony. Did you obtain those results with a test kit? I am really more interested in an answer that is based on the known quantities in the mixture rather than the results of a test kit.

Greg, or Tom whose name is on the product, ought to have done the calculations based on the composition of Barr GH Booster to tell their customers that some amount will raise some volume of water by so many degrees.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

That what I had posted my test results were on an earlier thread, and Tom nudged in and agreed that the measurements were about what they should've been.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

> Greg, or Tom whose name is on the product, ought to have done the calculations based on the composition of Barr GH Booster to tell their customers that some amount will raise some volume of water by so many degrees.


I agree. I have put forth a lot of time and energy trying to answer this same question.

Going By calculations from Seachem Equilibrium: I added 5 1/2 TSp to roughly 110g and it raised the Gh from 3 to 4.75 (roughly 1.75dh). I used the AP Test kit and 20ml of water, counted the drops and divided by 4. 

Best I can tell 1/2 TSp/10g will raise the Gh by roughly 1.75....Which actually works out the same as:



> So it 1/4 tsp will raise 10 gallons by a little less than 1 dkh.


HTH


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Greg told me to use the same amount as Equilibrium plus add an equal amount of Epsom salts. 

1 tablespoon (16 grams) for every 20 gallons will raise the GH by 3 degrees or 1 meg/L.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanx....

But:

1) That should be on the website or Package where it can be found...IMO

and 

2) Why add Epsoms Salts? The Mg should already be in the Booster.....
I'm assuming it has something to do with Your specific tank....?

Thanx Again!


----------



## banderbe (Oct 10, 2005)

Mg is already in the GH Booster. Epsom salt is not required.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I had to go back and read some old email from Greg. I had it wrong. It was Plantex that needed the extra Epsom salt. My apology.

>>1) My tap water's GH is very low (1-2 degrees). When I use the Barr's GH Booster, do I still need to add magnesium sulfate with the Plantex?

Greg: I would personally argue absolutely … 

Greg: I often get asked the question about whether to add it with hard water … and I will usually suggest that the answer should be yes. The relatively small amount that is getting added at the ratio that you add micro nutrients does not have a materially significant impact on your hardness … 

>>2) What is the strength of Barr's GH Booster compaired to Equilibrium? 

Greg: Tom Barr did the calculations to come up with a DIY approach that was substantively similar … so most people follow the same dosing instructions as Equillibrium …

Greg: If you use the Plantex CSM+B long term, I should have sent a bag of Magnesium Sulfate (Epsom Salt) as well, but forgot … Plantex CSM+B usually does not have enough Magnesium in it for your micro-nutrient needs - so unless you have hard tap water like I do, you really need to also use an equal amount of Magnesium Sulfate when you make your own micro nutrient solution … I personally prefer to make a weaker solution than most people do...


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Greg took some reference I made on nutrient ratios from some Report article I wrote on the each and then put my name on it.

I do not like my name attached to such products, but being DIY and cheaper than dirt, I do not bug Greg too much about it.

I do not make it, therefore I am not sure what is in it.
Best to ask Greg.
Or brush up on your chem and test it.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Anubis303 (Sep 1, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I'm using it right now. 1 teaspoon raised my gh from 0, to 3 dgh in 40 gallons of water. So it 1/4 tsp will raise 10 gallons by a little less than 1 dkh.


How often do you apply 1 tsp to your 40g? weekly?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

banderbe said:


> Thanks Anthony. Did you obtain those results with a test kit? I am really more interested in an answer that is based on the known quantities in the mixture rather than the results of a test kit.
> 
> Greg, or Tom whose name is on the product, ought to have done the calculations based on the composition of Barr GH Booster to tell their customers that some amount will raise some volume of water by so many degrees.


Neither I nor Greg own anything with respect to the folks that sell this product.
I also do not make it.

I do use it, I add 1 tsp per 60gal, a tad more, once a week on a typical tank with CO2. This adds about 2.5 GH or plenty to ensure no limitations for Ca/Mg in my super soft tap water.

I'm less concerned about precise ppm to the last digit, as long as I'm well above a limiting condition, my horticulture is dandy.

I'm more interested in CO2 or light. 

The above dosing seems to work well for plants, I'm sure folks could add more if they wanted to.......... or less in some cases......but it's cheap and this offers fairly wide room for error.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Naja002 said:


> Thanx....
> 
> But:
> 
> ...


I agree, but.........Don't blame us, we are not selling it!!:icon_excl:icon_excl:icon_excl

Someone(several actually) asked me a formulation was all, I gave them a modified version of the SeaChem product.

My name got stuck in there for some odd reason.

Greg no longer sells ferts, he hasn't for a few years FYI.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Fishstein (Jun 5, 2006)

*Most reliable Barr GH guideline; CSM + B*

a) I'm thinking of replacing Equilibrium with Barr GH Booster. What's the most reliable measure guideline? 1 tsp raises 60g by 2.5 GH? Same dosing as Seachem Equilibrium? According to Seachem, 2.5 teaspoons Equilibrium per 10 gallons raises GH by 5 dH.

b) Is there anything potentially harmful about Barr GH Booster (sorry Tom I know it's not yours)? Some hobbyists say these use Equilibrium because there are things in Barr GH Booster that they don't like. Doubt there's anything harmful in Barr GH Booster, just want to be safe and check.

c) I started using CSM+B instead of Flourish Excel. My local water is very soft (nearly 0 PPM GH and KH). Should I be adding Epsom salts in equal amounts as CSM+B? For example, if I add 1/32 teaspoon CSM+B for a 23 gallon tank daily (I dose daily), should I be adding 1/32 teaspoon Epsom Salt daily?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Fishstein said:


> a) I'm thinking of replacing Equilibrium with Barr GH Booster. What's the most reliable measure guideline? 1 tsp raises 60g by 2.5 GH? Same dosing as Seachem Equilibrium? According to Seachem, 2.5 teaspoons Equilibrium per 10 gallons raises GH by 5 dH.
> 
> b) Is there anything potentially harmful about Barr GH Booster (sorry Tom I know it's not yours)? Some hobbyists say these use Equilibrium because there are things in Barr GH Booster that they don't like. Doubt there's anything harmful in Barr GH Booster, just want to be safe and check.
> 
> c) I started using CSM+B instead of Flourish Excel. My local water is very soft (nearly 0 PPM GH and KH). Should I be adding Epsom salts in equal amounts as CSM+B? For example, if I add 1/32 teaspoon CSM+B for a 23 gallon tank daily (I dose daily), should I be adding 1/32 teaspoon Epsom Salt daily?


You mean regular flourish?


----------



## Fishstein (Jun 5, 2006)

*Regular Flourish micro, not Excel*

My bad, I meant in place of regular Flourish micro, not Excel.


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

i found this thread kind of helpful for gh boosting which i couldn't find in another thread. maybe in can help someone. I will just have to dose small amounts and then test.


----------



## Koro-chan (Mar 30, 2012)

wow.. good thread, exactly what I was looking for. "GH BOOSTER Ratio." Thanks Tom! You kick ass, thoroughly. Everyone is looking for the same perfect answer with different variables. Here's the equation and ratios; now do your math and apply.


----------

